# Post Icons Disabled



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm disabling post icons. They'll be back after the upgrade along with a new look for the whole site


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'm disabling post icons. They'll be back after the upgrade along with a new look for the whole site




Arggggghhhh!!!....*oh*...uhm...okay.

*feel naked without them*


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

Trust me, the new ones are worth the wait.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Trust me, the new ones are worth the wait.



Ohhhhhhhh!!!

*Feel giddy*

More variety I hope....


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 6, 2004)

The white squares with the red x's in them are really ugly, though.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> The white squares with the red x's in them are really ugly, though.



LOL.....


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

Heh - I goofed up slightly.

I'm now running two stylesets on the system.  The old one you guys can see, and a new one meant for the new server (no sneak previews). Unfortunately sometimes I break links in the old style while preparing the new one.  Sorry bout that.  Also, sometimes I'm going to have to turn off things in the old style because I can't have the system processsing things two different ways.  This transition is annoying to be sure, but I'll try to keep it as painless as possible folks.

That said, a few things about the new post icon system.  It returns to being a radio button system which is the vbulletin default.  Each forum has 24 post icons that are unique to it - no two forums *have* to have the same set though some do.  Obviously some post icons appear on multiple pages (24 icons x 168 forums is a bit much, even for me).  Some forums have fewer than 24 icons, these have "blank" icons at the bottom and I'll certainly take suggestions on new ones to put in their place.

The new system is able to handle having the post icons change based on user preference, but I don't have the time to create multiple sets.  The first set you'll see is designed to blend into the rest of the style.  They measure 100x20, making them wider but much shorter than the current icons.  At launch you'll be able to choose them or turn them off.  Eventually I'll add extra user selectable sets as I find the time to build them, or if anyone else wants to take a crack at it I'm open to that idea as well.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 6, 2004)

Will they stay selected when you edit a post that has an icon? That would be hot.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great improvement.  Do you have an ETA?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 7, 2004)

I want to release it when the new server comes online. P-kitty and Russ might twist my arm into getting it out earlier


----------



## talinthas (Nov 7, 2004)

they're gone? i didn't even notice...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 7, 2004)

Woohoo!  Post icons are gone! Yay!

(reads post)

Oh, they're coming back? <sigh>


----------



## Berandor (Nov 7, 2004)

Please enforce posticons. I like them, but they're no help half of the time 

Posticon Nazi Berandor


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 7, 2004)

My hat of post icons know no limit.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 7, 2004)

You're not alone, but you are in the minority.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2004)

I love 'em.  And I love that most people don't use them, making my own threads easier to spot!  

Anyway, it'd be nice if they could easily be turned off for personal viewing, like avatars and sigs, though.


----------



## talinthas (Nov 9, 2004)

i completely agree.  If at all possible, make posticons optional.  i certainly don't use em, and if there is a way to get rid of them for me without inconveniencing everyone else, i'm all for it.


----------

